# Best way to price my raft to sell to a friend



## t-bone (May 19, 2007)

I’m getting out of the rowing game so I’m selling most of my outfit to a neighbor that I really like. I also need to get the (almost) most cash. 
What is a fair price on items that are never used but are 10-15 years old, ie Z-drag kit and throw bag, and al the things that get some use but haven’t aged out much - cargo nets and oar locks?
Thanks Buzzards!
Ps I’m not done paddling yet!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

t-bone said:


> I’m getting out of the rowing game so I’m selling most of my outfit to a neighbor that I really like. I also need to get the (almost) most cash.
> What is a fair price on items that are never used but are 10-15 years old, ie Z-drag kit and throw bag, and al the things that get some use but haven’t aged out much - cargo nets and oar locks?
> Thanks Buzzards!
> Ps I’m not done paddling yet!



That's a tough one. What's in your wrap kit? If it's like mine, it's worth close to 1000$ to replace all the gear, jumar's, 6 - 2" pulleys, 300' blue water static line, Maasdam rope puller, 30 carabiners, rock chocks, slings, ladder friction device, Fisk descender etc. Without knowing what's in it it's hard to say, and yes, I used to be a swiftwater rescue instructor and like to be prepared, especially in GC



A good method would be to look at the replacement price and deduct 2/3 to a half depending on age and condition of your gear. This accounts for things like a cheapo DRE cargo net vs a bomber Tuffriverstuff cargo net. Throw bags deteriorate from UV, so if it's faded out and flimsy, then not much.. 



I'm sure there will be those that disagree, but my 2¢


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I generally agree with Mnichols. One mistake people who sell make is they compare their asking price to retail. I rarely pay full retail for anything and neither would would- be buyers. Saw a Tomcat IK used for $700 the other day and I bough mine new for $600. I say used gear in good to excellent condition starts at 50% of full retail and goes down based on condition


----------



## t-bone (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Any idea the value of a 1999 14’ Hyside in very good condition? It’s always been babied and stored meticulously. Thanks!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

t-bone said:


> Thanks for the replies. Any idea the value of a 1999 14’ Hyside in very good condition? It’s always been babied and stored meticulously. Thanks!



$1500 to $2500 depending on who's buying, and how bad they want it. It's a 20 year old boat no matter how you look at it... I personally were I looking to buy it wouldn't pay a penny more than 1500, but then again, new boats are close to 5 grand so 2000 - 2500 isn't out of the realm of possibility. 



My 2¢


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Right now you can buy a self bailing 14' RMR for $2500.


For a pristine 1999 with no patches and no failing floor baffles you might go half that price at $1250. If it has any issues at all I would say you are at $1000 for the rubber


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

noahfecks said:


> Right now you can buy a self bailing 14' RMR for $2500.
> 
> 
> For a pristine 1999 with no patches and no failing floor baffles you might go half that price at $1250. If it has any issues at all I would say you are at $1000 for the rubber


Yep, but an rmr is a plastic boat, and he has a hyside, comparing apples to grapes LOL... it is 20 years old though...


----------



## t-bone (May 19, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

MNichols said:


> Yep, but an rmr is a plastic boat, and he has a hyside, comparing apples to grapes LOL... it is 20 years old though...


Totally agree the RMR is twice the boat design wise and I'd so rather have a new PVC welded boat than 20 year old hyplon glued boat any day. PVC aint all bad.. Just saying


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Its a friend, just price a new one and add 15%.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> Its a friend, just price a new one and add 15%.


Ice cool cold LOL

He's selling a raft, not a kayak 😘


----------

